# W.W. Huff’s Linament bottle



## Matthewd (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi, 

I found a W.W. Huff’s linament bottle at an estate sale this weekend. Mine is aqua colored, wondering what it’s worth? I’ve seen the dark green bottles sold for $3,000. Can’t find any info on my color. Thanks!!


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 30, 2017)

Very cool bottle...I've always loved these bottles with the spelling errors.  I've seen several of these over the years and pontiled or smooth base, colored or aqua, they all were blown in the same mold.  The smooth base aqua ones go for $25-50 or so from what I have seen.  Your example probably $100-$150 in that condition with the pontil.


----------



## Matthewd (Oct 30, 2017)

Thnx!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 30, 2017)

Sweet bottle!


----------

